# Suche Multiplayerspiel, 2-3 Spieler, Gelgenheit



## dehein2 (6. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne etwas mit meinem Bruder spielen. Habe früher viel gespielt und mein Bruder jetzt noch (LoL, CS, SC2)... ich aber nicht 
Nun suche ich ein SPiel was wir Abends mal hin und wieder spielen können, in dem wir aber halbwegs ausgeglichen sind. Es sollte also kein Spiel sein was großes Leveln vorraussetzt, oder in was er sowieso schon spielt . Es sollte auch nicht unglaublich komplex sein oderso. Ob es ein Spiel nur für uns beide ist (also wirklich nur 2-3 Spiele im lvl) oder ein Online spiel was wir zusammenspielen ist eignetlich egal, beide Möglichkeiten wären cool.
Genretechnisch denke ich so das übliche, Action, FPS, Strategie... Hardwareanforderungen sollten nicht zu hoch sein, also gerne auch etwas älter 

Wäre super wenn ihr da ein paar Tips hättest

DANKE


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Also, ich spiele mit meinem besten Kumpel, der zu Hause fast nie am Computer spielt (keine Zeit => Anwalt und 2 Kinder  ), immer noch immer wieder das alte Call of Duty 2 (er an meinem PC, ich am Laptop), da gibt es 4-5 Maps, die man auch mit nur 2 Spielern ganz gut spielen kann. Wenn der eine Spieler "schlechter" ist als der andere, dann verschanzt/versteckt der sich halt und der bessere Spieler jagd ihn - das klappt sehr gut, ich gewinne zwar fast immer, da ich halt schon viele Shooter auch Online gespielt hab, aber es ist umso toller für meinen Kumpel, wenn er doch mal gewinnt oder es mir sehr schwer macht zB 5 Kills Vorsprung hat. Das Spiel kriegst Du für ein paar Euro und kannst es mit nur EINER CD auch Multiplayer per LAN spielen, man kann es für den Multiplayer ohne CD starten. Leveln gibt es GAR nicht, d.h. es gibt auch keine Vorteile, die sich Vielspieler erarbeiten können.

Oder auch Call of Duty 4, auch dafür reicht EINE CD. Ich glaub im LAN-Multiplayer gibt es dann auch kein Leveln, bin aber nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Left 4 Dead 2? Gerade wenn man gerne was im Coop zusammenspielt, dann ist das ideal.


----------



## dehein2 (6. November 2012)

CoD2 wäre natürlich eine IDee, wäre halt ein klassischer Shooter, dachte auch an etwas bisschen "ungewöhnliches" was er nicht 3h täglich spielt ^^.
Left4Dead 2 werde ich mir mal ansehen.
Ansonsten ist Coop natürlich eine gute Idee. Gibt es etwas wirklich gutes ala Halo (imho eins der besten Coop SP Spiele)...

Achso, das ganze soll über Inet sein, nicht LAN


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Naja, wenn man inet hat, hat man ja auch LAN ^^  oder sitzt ihr dann jeweils in anderen Häusern?


----------



## dehein2 (6. November 2012)

sogar in anderen städten


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Ach so, dann wird es mit CoD2 wohl eher nix. 


echte Onlinespiele, wo man noch gegeneinander spielen kann, ohne dass noch "Fremde" dabei sind, gibt es wenig, auch wegen der Mapgröße. Bei CoD4 gibt es Maps, die man auch zu zwei ganz gut spielen kann, aber ich weiß nicht, ob man dann online so spielen kann, dass man allein mit dem Kumpel bleibt.

Bei Spielen wie Call of Duty MW2, Black Ops und MW3 kannst Du aber auch jederzeit ein "privates" Spiel starten und dann Freunde, die du vorher bei Steam addest, einladen, da kommen dann auch nur die eingeladenen Spieler mit auf der Server. 

Bei MW2 gibt es auch 2-3 Maps, die nicht zu groß sind: Rust ist definitiv für 2 Spieler geeignet, dann wären da noch Highrise (vlt den Kellerbereich als Tabuzone nehmen), Skrapyard und Terminal. Der Rest ist an sich zu groß. http://www.modernwarfare247.com/multiplayer/maps 

 bei BlackOPs gibt es vor allem NukeTown, ansonsten werden die maps an sich schon zu groß für weniger als 6 Spieler... 

bei MW3 gibt es auch 3 Maps, die für 2 Spieler noch okay sind: Dome auf jeden Fall, Hardwhat vlt auch und evlt auch Downturn. http://www.themodernwarfare3.com/mw3/multiplayer-maps/


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. November 2012)

Mein Tipp: Zockt Orcs Must Die! 2. Sehr unterhaltsam im Koop-Modus und perfekt für zwei Spieler. Ist ein Tower-Defense-Spiel aus der Schulterperspektive, bei dem ihr Orks abmurkst. Aber Left 4 Dead ist natürlich auch ein Knallerspiel im Koop. Und wenn ihr mal ein bisschen knobeln wollt, dann empfehle ich den Koop-Modus von Portal 2 - ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Mothman (6. November 2012)

Borderlands (1 oder 2)? Allerdings könnte zumindest Teil 2 deinen Rechner etwas mehr beanspruchen. Weil du ja meintest, dass dein PC nicht so gut ist.
Ansonsten ist Peters Tipp mit Orcs Must Die! (1 oder 2) sehr gut.


----------



## dehein2 (6. November 2012)

also der PC ist schon nicht mehr so frisch
Cor2Quad 2,4GHz
8GB Ram
8800 GTX


----------



## dehein2 (6. November 2012)

nochmal ne andere Freage zu Left4Dead 2 und Borderlands. Wenn ichd ie über Steam kaufe sind es ja die DE (also cut versionen).
Wenn ich jetzt bei Amazon.co.uk oder theHut die Englische Version bestelle sind die ja uncut. Kann ich die dann trotzdem in Steam registrieren? Oder sind da garkeine Steam Keys bei (kenn das nur von Half LIfe früher) 

Alterantiv könnte man vom US Store giften, aber das geht irgendwie seit kurzem mit meiner deutschen Kreditkarte nicht mehr (US IP hab ich)


----------



## Gast20180705 (6. November 2012)

LAN könntet ihr über Hamachi simulieren.
BF2 im Coop-Modus mit Bots geht zu 2 auch ganz gut, bei Bedarf kann man ganz leicht die begranzte Botzahl auch auf 64 erhöhen und so auf den großen Karten spielen.
Wenn ihr auch älteren Titeln ein Chance geben wollt: Doom 1 & 2, sowie Quake sind im Coop (meiner Meinung nach) auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## dehein2 (6. November 2012)

haha das sind ja die ganz alten 
wie ist das denn bei den sagen wir mal noch nicht sooo alten L4D2, Borderlands 1/2 mit dem Coop Server, hostet einfach einder der beiden Spierler und geht das auch ohne Hamachi?


----------



## dehein2 (7. November 2012)

ok, also für Coop werde ich mir L4D2 und Borderlands (1/2) mal genauer anschauen, nun brächte ich noch etwas mit mehr "Wettbewerb" unter uns beiden  Irgendwas was wirklich Spaß gegeneinander macht (ich vergleiche es mal mit MarioKart GC oder Smash Brother Soccer GC, wobei jetzt das Genre überhaupt kein Beispiel sein soll sondern ehr die Art des Spiels


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2012)

Wenn das mit Hamachi als LAN-Simulation klappt, ist halt CoD 2 ganz nett, da man eben auch keine Zusatzfeatures bekommt, wenn man öfter spielt


----------



## dehein2 (7. November 2012)

na vielliecht testen wir das mal einfach.
Wie funktioniert bei Borderlands denn der Coop? Ist das ein lokales Savegame bei einem der beiden Spieler und man kann dann einfach zu zweit da weiterspielen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2012)

Du spielst quasi Borderlands und lädst dann einen ein, der in Dein Spiel beitritt. Ob Du dafür nen Singelplayer-Spielstand verwenden kannst, weiß ich leider nicht.


Ich hätte da auch mal ne ähnliche Frage: gibt es Shooter außer CoD2, die man im LAN oder auch über den Umweg Internet zu zweit GEGENEINANDER spielen kann, OHNE andere Spieler? Ich will hier mit meinem Kumpel zu Hause zocken, er an meinem PC, ich an meinem Laptop. Das kann auch ein free-Shooter wie zb Battlefied Heroes sein, der AUCH kleine Maps und "private" Games bietet.

Wichtig wäre, dass wir nicht deswegen mehr als 10-15€ ausgeben wollen - also, ich habe zB CoD MW2 und könnte es natürlich ein zweites mal kaufen und einen neuen Account anlegen, und dann nutze ich meine Steamaccount am Laptop, mein Kumpel am PC den neuen Account, und wir spielen zB die Map "Rust" als pirvates Match.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (8. November 2012)

hab grad ewig viel geschrieben und was passiert blueee screeeen!!! deswegen halt ich mich mal kurz
spiele die man gut gegeneinander spielen kann sind quakeartige egoshooter wie xonotic(free) oder nexuiz(inklusive 1vs1 dlc 15€), halo 2(12 nicht das 1vs1 spiel aber allgemein guter multiplayer mit lan modus) und cs:go (14€)


----------



## dehein2 (8. November 2012)

schade 
xonotiv lade ich gerade und Nexuiz sieht so ganz gut aus, hat aber ziemlich schlecht Bewertungen erhalten und soll doch recht hohe Hardwareanforderungen haben.... Ansonsten wäre so ein Arena FPS mit guten 1vs1 maps schon perfekt


----------



## dehein2 (8. November 2012)

habe hier noch UT3 in der ecke gefunden, da sollten sich ja auch ein paar 1v1 maps finden lassen


----------

